# package javax.servlet does not exist



## jule37 (14. Aug 2009)

hallo leute,

ich wollte, nur um schnell etwas auszuprobieren, ein kleines java servlet schreiben. allerdings meckert javac mit mir: "package javax.servlet does not exist".

nun bin ich leider nicht an meinem rechner zu hause, wo ich die ganze umgebung drauf habe und diese sachen funktionieren, sondern an einer solaris maschine, wo man sich auf low level ebene sehr gut auskennen muss, um solche sachen zum laufen zu bringen. das tue ich leider nicht 

ich habe inzwischen verschiedene classpath-varianten ausprobiert (<jdk>/bin, <jdk>/lib etc etc) und etliche jars von hand durchforstet, aber ich (und viel schlimmer: javac) kann diese klasse nicht finden. auch habe ich schon ein paar ähnliche threads in anderen foren durchwühlt, jedoch gab es dort nirgendwo eine kompetente antwort, die jemand mit meinem halbwissen auch verstehen kann.

ich werde mich nun weiter auf die suche begeben und würde mich wirklich riesig freuen, wenn jemand, der bescheid weiss, mir einen kleinen hinweis geben kann wo es hängt.


```
import java.io.*;
import javax.servlet.*;
import javax.servlet.http.*;

public class HelloServlet extends HttpServlet {

    public void doGet(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
    throws IOException, ServletException
    {
        response.setContentType("text/html");
        PrintWriter out = response.getWriter();
        ...
    }
}
```

vielen dank und freundliche grüße
jule


----------



## Michael... (14. Aug 2009)

Das Package javax.servlet nicht im Umfang der J2SE sondern der Enterprise Edition, vermutlich ist auf dem Rechner nur die StandardEditon installiert.


----------



## maki (14. Aug 2009)

Michael... hat gesagt.:


> Das Package javax.servlet nicht im Umfang der J2SE sondern der Enterprise Edition, vermutlich ist auf dem Rechner nur die StandardEditon installiert.


"JEE" installieren ist nix anderes als die jeweiligen jars im Classpath zu haben 

@jule37

Dir fehlt die Servlet API, und wahrscheinlich noch viele andere Dinge, WebApps mit einem Texteditor zu schreiben und in der Kommandozeile zu kompilieren ist ziemlich umständlich und dadurch sehr demotivierend.

Gibt es denn keine IDE für dich, wenn du schon in JEE einsteigst?


----------



## jule37 (14. Aug 2009)

danke für eure antworten. also doch java ee... ich habs insgeheim geahnt.

@maki: genau das ist das problem. ich hab schon einige webanwendungen mit irgendwelchen IDE's entwickelt (netbeans, eclipse), aber da lernt man ja nicht, was wirklich alles dazugehört, weil alles bereitgestellt wird. und nun hab ich den fall, dass ich ne ssh shell mit vi habe und sonst nix und wollte nur mal schnell ein simples servlet schreiben, um was zu testen (max 10 zeilen code, IDE viel zu viel overhead). außerdem scheidet IDE in der shell aus.

gibt es denn eine möglichkeit, sich die jar mit den servlet klassen "solo" zu ziehen, ohne gleich das ganze java ee paket zu installieren? ich brauche wirklich nur schnell mal eben ein mini servlet ohne schnickschnack. welche jar ist das denn? oder hats da noch mehr abhängigkeiten?

gruß & danke


----------



## mvitz (14. Aug 2009)

Index of /maven2/javax/servlet/servlet-api/2.5/

Das könntest du z.B. nehmen.


----------



## jule37 (14. Aug 2009)

alles klar, werd ich ausprobieren. vielen dank


----------

